# I need "Plane" songs



## Guest (Dec 20, 2006)

My wife is directing a community theatre production of "Boeing Boeing" next year, and I wanna start collecting music to use.

Leavin On A Jet Plane - John Denver
Big Old Jet Airliner - Steve Miller
Daniel - Elton John
Aeroplane - Jethro Tull
American Pie - Don McLean
Fly Like An Eagle - Steve Miller
Next Plane To London - They Might Be Giants
Just another plane..... Carolyn Dawn Johnson... album = dress rehersal
Shut up and get on the plane........ Drive by truckers
The perfect song for a plane crash.... by James Pequignot
No Plane on sunday... jummy buffet
Early Morning Rain - Gordon Lightfoot

Those are just a few off the top of my head....

Got others?


----------



## madog99 (Aug 22, 2006)

"1000 miles " dwight Yokam 
and 
Johnny come latley - steve earle , about a wwII pilot .
John


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Taxi - Harry Chapin


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

Danger Zone..... :bow: Kenny Loggins.....


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2006)

Sure... if it wasn't a total [email protected] song


----------



## searchin4signal (Sep 23, 2006)

:this forum definitely needs a few laugh smilies:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

'Sky Pilot' by Eric Burden & the Animals


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

Orly - The Guess Who


----------



## Rattlesnake (Jul 20, 2006)

*Dats IT !!!*

How 'bout Purple Haze - Jimi Hendrix, it's about flying :tongue: ......highNone


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

searchin4signal said:


> :this forum definitely needs a few laugh smilies:


tr00 s4y :tongue:


----------



## Killick (Oct 19, 2006)

"Bomber" by Mötörhead?

Öħ yes!


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*Busy at work*

Just thought of 2 more at work this afternoon...

Learning to Fly - Tom Petty
Learning to Fly - Pink Floyd

:rockon:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Aeroplane - RHCP
This Flight Tonight - Joni Mitchell, Nazareth
Telegram - Nazareth with a cameo of This Flight Tonight 
Back in the USSR (although neither BOAC or USSR exist anymore)
Airport - the Motors ...kinda scary that I remembered that one
Outbound Plane -Nancy Griffiths/ Suzy Bogguss
January in the Halifax Airport Lounge - Bruce Cockburn


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

lolligagger said:


> Just thought of 2 more at work this afternoon...
> 
> Learning to Fly - Tom Petty
> Learning to Fly - Pink Floyd
> ...


and dont forget "Learn to Fly" by the Foo Fighters

Around the World - Daft Punk
Fly By Night,YYZ - Rush


----------



## XIII (Oct 18, 2006)

Silver Wings...it's some old country ballad, not a clue who did it,except every Country bar band I've ever had the displeasure to play in. :-/

Silver Wings, shining in the sunlight
Roarin' engines, headed somewhere in flight.
They're takin' you away, leavin' me lonely.
Silver Wings,slowly fading out of sight.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

*Broken Guitar Blues*

How about Broken Guitar Blues by Lighthouse?


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Snoopy vs. the Red Baron?


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*More Aerial tunes*

How about


Cool the engines-Boston
Aces High-Iron Maiden


Fly me to the moon-although this one is about more advanced technology isnt it


----------



## Yggdrasil (Oct 8, 2006)

"Planes" - by Jefferson Airplane from their 1989 Reunion album.


----------



## BanjoBoog (Feb 19, 2007)

Tavelin' Band by John Fogerty


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Eight Miles High - The Byrds


----------

